# Blood in poop



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

This last week my dogs had to go to a pet sitter because I was traveling for work. They were fed Nature's Logic kibble as my mother didn't want to deal with raw meat, ziwipack wasn't accessible.... They haven't eaten kibble in over a year. 

So Tuesday/Wednesday they ate kibble. On Thursday my girlfriend picked them up and they had a raw meal of pork that evening. I believe they were given dog treats and such but not sure how many/what they were. They aren't used to eating anything other than meat, we don't do treats. My sheltie, who has a sensitive stomach, had fine stools at the pet sitter, but since coming home she's had very loose stools and accidents in the house which is abnormal. They're very mucus-y and she had about three drops of straight blood! Is she okay? She hasn't eaten at all today because we awoke to poop and decided to fast. She's had about three more incidences and the blood was in the last one. I'm going to give slippery elm after I finish this... Should I feed her tomorrow? Bone? I have rabbit and quail for bone right now. What is the blood a sign of? Was it the kibble and then going back to raw that did it? Sorry, so many questions, but don't like seeing the drops of just blood!!! 

Thanks in advance!!


----------

